# اللهجة المصرية: مافيش منك



## makala

ما معنى هذا البيت

ايوه مافيش منك تخيل 
مهما هقول عنك قليل


----------



## elroy

أظن أن المعنى هو:

نعم، أنت بلا مثيل، تصوّر أنني مهما قلت عنك فسيكون قليلاً​


----------

